#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Configuração de Huawei Ne20

## nattus

Ola, Boa noite a todos estou precisando de configurar Ne20 para borda qual seria o valor deste serviço

----------


## Bruno

> Ola, Boa noite a todos estou precisando de configurar Ne20 para borda qual seria o valor deste serviço


valor de 1 a 2 k
se precisar de consultoria me chama no whats 42 984071231

----------


## ajack

> valor de 1 a 2 k
> se precisar de consultoria me chama no whats 42 984071231


Olá..
Vc tb configura Cisco ASR 1002 p/ PPPoE C/ Radius + CGNAT ?

----------


## Bruno

> Olá..
> Vc tb configura Cisco ASR 1002 p/ PPPoE C/ Radius + CGNAT ?


sim

----------

